# April 2018 Code Books



## PE-Apr2018-Power (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I took the Power PE exam in October and didn’t pass, so this is my second time taking it in April. I bought NEC 2014 for October test and was wondering if I could use it for April as well but I don’t want to risk anything. 

Also, does anyone know what versions of other code books (NESC, NFPA 30, ...) will be used exactly?

I’d really appreciate your input.

Thank you,


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2018)

PE-Apr2018-Power said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I took the Power PE exam in October and didn’t pass, so this is my second time taking it in April. I bought NEC 2014 for October test and was wondering if I could use it for April as well but I don’t want to risk anything.
> 
> ...


If you look at the top of this forum, there is a pinned topic that already discusses this.


----------



## PE-Apr2018-Power (Feb 1, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> If you look at the top of this forum, there is a pinned topic that already discusses this.


Thank you, but I read the topic and didn’t get my answer. For example, for NESC should we use 2012 or 2017 version? The topic mentioned NEC only!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2018)

PE-Apr2018-Power said:


> Thank you, but I read the topic and didn’t get my answer. For example, for NESC should we use 2012 or 2017 version? The topic mentioned NEC only!


NEC and NESC are synonymous when it comes to the version. In your case, the latest version of each should be used for the upcoming exam cycle.


----------



## bobbilly (Feb 1, 2018)

Imma piggyback off of this questions, I searched and didn't find anything on the Hazardous area classification (NFPA 497, 499, 30B).  Is anyone going to bother getting these or maybe just bringing the TOC for them?


----------



## Szar (Feb 6, 2018)

For what' its worth I am bringing NFPA 30B (2012),  70E,  497, and 499 (latest).

I have access at work to these documents so I figure why not.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Feb 12, 2018)

*IEEE C37.2* *???*

Yesterday I was taking a practice exam in the Camara PPI *Power Practice Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam* (EPPE2), and problem # 139 required the IEEE Standard C37.2

I have a partial table of the device numbers in one of my random reference books and I know some of the common numbers in my head from work, but I had no reference for the rest of the question (-2/a). Will this be required for the April 2018 exam, or is this just an old legacy question? Did this used to be required years ago? This standard is NOT listed on the current April 2018 exam specs: 

_C. Codes and Standards 12 1. National Electrical Code (NFPA 70, NEC) 2. National Electrical Safety Code (ANSI C2, NESC) 3. Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace: Shock and Burns (NFPA 70E) 4. Hazardous area classification (NFPA 497, 499, 30B)_

 I have already spent over $1000 on reference and code books just for this exam, and I'd rather not drop another $100 for one that is not even listed on the specifications. But of course every question counts, and I don't want to be leaving points on the table for a quick lookup, just because I don't have what they are asking for.


----------



## Szar (Feb 12, 2018)

The table of ansi / ieee device numbers itself is free all over the Internet. 

Why do you need IEEE c37.2 specifically? 

View attachment ANSI.pdf


----------



## Surf and Snow (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks, I have the table of device numbers, but it appears the actual standard was needed for that problem #139 in the PPI Power Practice Exam. It basically asked what "*(27-2)/a*" means. From the table I know* 27 *is an *undervoltage relay*, but that doesn't yield the correct answer. You need to know that "*-2*" indicates the *second relay in the system with this number* and that the "*a*" indicates *a contact that is normally open when the main device is in the standard reference condition*. The device table doesn't cover that information so I got it wrong. Wondering if similar questions will be on the actual PE exam and thus if I need IEEE c37.2.


----------



## sayed (Feb 15, 2018)

i brought a crate of books (weighed 120lbs when i sold it all) and used maybe 3 books on my test. in fact graffeo book had identical problems in that study book, problems i would have missed otherwise. Complex imaginary was completely useless, btw


----------



## Surf and Snow (Mar 24, 2018)

bobbilly said:


> Imma piggyback off of this questions, I searched and didn't find anything on the Hazardous area classification (NFPA 497, 499, 30B).  Is anyone going to bother getting these or maybe just bringing the TOC for them?


Bump for answers to this question. I already have NEC (seems most used), NESC, and NFPA 70E. I do NOT have the 3 Hazardous area classification code books (NFPA 497, 499, 30B). Together they cost $200+ shipped, and I'm guessing out of 12 code questions they will be what one maybe 2 questions? I've already spent $1200+ on books and I really am having a hard time justifying dropping another $200+. Were these required before in Power PE exams prior to April 2018? Do they actually come up in exams? I've taken about a dozen practice exams and have not seen these come up even a single time.

Are other people buying these, or just chancing it? Thoughts?


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 24, 2018)

sayed said:


> i brought a crate of books (weighed 120lbs when i sold it all) and used maybe 3 books on my test. in fact graffeo book had identical problems in that study book, problems i would have missed otherwise. Complex imaginary was completely useless, btw


Out of curiosity, which were those 3 books you found most helpful?  I've heard mixed things concerning Complex Imaginary's usefulness in test prep.


----------



## sayed (Mar 26, 2018)

i think one of them was CI which i know i kept looking through but was for nothing.

The PPI book for equations, etc.  The MGI book sucked, never opened it..

Oh, i did need an engineering dictionary for a question. The equation i needed for that question was nowhere else except written as a statement in the dictionary.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi Sayed, I am wondering which book in particular is the PPI book for equations...is this the 200ish dollar textbook you are referencing?


----------



## Jon M (Mar 31, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> *IEEE C37.2* *???*
> 
> Yesterday I was taking a practice exam in the Camara PPI *Power Practice Exams for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam* (EPPE2), and problem # 139 required the IEEE Standard C37.2
> 
> ...


if you have a good reference on ANSI numbers, it'll have a section at the end about suffixes. a-normally open, b-normally close, aa-, bb- etc. i've read that should be all you need.

Here's one: https://library.e.abb.com/public/c1256d32004634bac1256e19006fe686/1MRK590006-BEN_en_Relay_symbols_and_their_device_numbers.pdf


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 1, 2018)

Jon M said:


> if you have a good reference on ANSI numbers, it'll have a section at the end about suffixes. a-normally open, b-normally close, aa-, bb- etc. i've read that should be all you need.
> 
> Here's one: https://library.e.abb.com/public/c1256d32004634bac1256e19006fe686/1MRK590006-BEN_en_Relay_symbols_and_their_device_numbers.pdf


THANK YOU!!!!!     Much appreciated!


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 1, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Bump for answers to this question. I already have NEC (seems most used), NESC, and NFPA 70E. I do NOT have the 3 Hazardous area classification code books (NFPA 497, 499, 30B). Together they cost $200+ shipped, and I'm guessing out of 12 code questions they will be what one maybe 2 questions? I've already spent $1200+ on books and I really am having a hard time justifying dropping another $200+. Were these required before in Power PE exams prior to April 2018? Do they actually come up in exams? I've taken about a dozen practice exams and have not seen these come up even a single time.
> 
> Are other people buying these, or just chancing it? Thoughts?


As for this, I'm set now. Work approved my request to purchase NFPA 497, 499, 30B by PDF to add to our available code library, so I have them now.


----------



## bobbilly (Apr 1, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> As for this, I'm set now. Work approved my request to purchase NFPA 497, 499, 30B by PDF to add to our available code library, so I have them now.


Did you find anything in them that really relates to power? I glanced through one of them and I dont see how they would be any help, I probably missed something. Also the NEC article 500 section covers hazardous areas, combustible dusts, fuel, etc..., and I saw no problems on them in the NCEES practice test so I cant justify buying these.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 1, 2018)

Stuff about storing chemicals near energized equipment such as substation control houses etc. My guess is there might be like 1 question on any of them. Not concern enough for my to buy them, but now that work gave us access to the PDFs I’ll print them out.


----------

